# Turkey talk, advice please



## lyndalou (Nov 15, 2015)

I am going to purchase an 18 lb. turkey for Thanksgiving. How long will it take to thaw,and how long will it take to roast?Also, I want to make my sides a day ahead and refrigerate them so I will just have to reheat them while the turkey rests.We are having turkey and gravy, dressing, green bean casserole, corn pudding and mashed potatoes. I'll bake a mince pie, an apple pie, and a pumpkin pie 2 days before the holiday.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 15, 2015)

My last turkey, around 18 pounds, took at least five days to thaw.  There was still some icyness in the cavities.  Make sure you put it on a tray while defrosting.  Use a meat thermometer for roasting while following the general guidelines on the package.

I've always made my dressing and other sides in advance.  You can make a "starter" gravy in advance, then add the drippings and fond from the turkey later, after roasting it.


----------



## puffin3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Get a really big cooler. Make a classic turkey brine. Put frozen turkey into the brine.
Depending on the room temp the cooler is in the turkey should be thawed and brined in a couple of days.
Rinse thawed turkey with cold water very well. Pat as dry as you can. Leave thawed turkey uncovered in the fridge overnight to dry out the skin.
Preheat oven to NO MORE than 210F. That's right 210F. 
Rub some Kosher salt and fresh ground pepper all over the bird. NO OLIVE OIL/BUTTER!!!!!!!!!! on/under the skin. NO stuffing. Leave the legs untied. This will allow for the heat to cook the bird better from the inside. In goes the turkey.
Obviously you NEVER cover the turkey while roasting with anything or you will totally ruin the bird.
 Check the deep internal temp. until the temp. reaches 155 degrees. 
 Now crank up the heat to screaming hot like broiling settling.
Turn on the oven light and watch as the skin goes from horrible looking to a golden brown.
Then remove the turkey and let it rest for at least an hour very lightly covered.
Then you can go ahead and carve the best roast turkey you have ever had.
I gave these precise instructions to a couple of newlyweds neither of which had ever cooked a turkey before. There's was a 25 pounder!
The next week they came to me and said "we followed your instructions to the letter and the turkey turned out to be the best any of our family and friends had ever had.
The key is to follow the instructions to the letter.
 Here's an example of how not following these simple instructions spells failure:
"I did what you said except I didn't have any Kosher salt so I just rubbed regular table salt all over the turkey and it was a bit too salty".
 Or: Part way through roasting I got worried the turkey wouldn't be done in time so I turned up the oven to 450F. The turkey turned out dry. Especially the breast meat".
Get the picture?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 15, 2015)

Rely on the Butterball experts for all your questions regarding turkey preparation.


----------



## Addie (Nov 15, 2015)

When all else fails, you can go this route.

Bacon-wrapped turkey: The ultimate Thanksgiving bird - TODAY.com

Happy Eating!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2015)

If one thing is clear after 12 Thanksgivings on this site, it is that there is more than one way to cook a great Thanksgiving turkey.

I've been using Alton Brown's Good Eats turkey recipe with great success.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 15, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> If one thing is clear after 12 Thanksgivings on this site, it is that there is more than one way to cook a great Thanksgiving turkey.



Agreed. The key is to use a meat thermometer and be a bit flexible about dinnertime


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Agreed. The key is to use a meat thermometer and be a bit flexible about dinnertime




My family all make bets on how close my estimate of dinner time will be to the time we actually eat.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 16, 2015)

If we're just doing plain roasted turkey, we always get a Butterball and I follow their directions as far as cooking times/temps, though I do start the turkey breast side down for about half the cooking time.  Caveat though, we don't get any bigger than a 12-13 pound turkey, nor do we stuff it at first so it's not hard to flip even when hot.  Once I flip it, I'll sometimes put in enough stuffing for about 2 servings using a piping bag with a big hole cut or just a plastic bag with a big hole cut off a corner.  DH likes to have a bit of stuffing, as well as dressing.  And the stuffing I use for him doesn't have anything in it that needs to cook as all the aromatics in it have already been cooked.  It basically just soaks up the juices in the cavity.  

If you're worried about having enough fridge room to thaw a turkey that big, consider getting 2 smaller ones.  They'll be easier to handle and you'll cut down on your oven time that way too. 

We have brined a turkey before as Puffin suggested and they do come out really good.  Never used his method of cooking though, just the usual time/temps for turkey.  Another reason for no stuffing though is that it will get too salty from the juices.  You also can't use the juices for gravy as it will be too salty, at least with the recipe for brine that we have used.

And we're also flexible about dinnertime.  We usually come out pretty close to time but nearly always later rather than earlier.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2015)

As far as sides go, what sides are you asking about? Stuffing is definitely not a problem to prepare ahead but if you are making green beans, I would not recommend precooking them. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 16, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Get a really big cooler. Make a classic turkey brine. Put frozen turkey into the brine.... snipped ...



A word from some one who has done this if I might...

Check the packaging on your bird!
Do not I repeat DO NOT brine anything that has been "Enhanced with...water and salt..."
BIG MISTAKE!
My turkey was so salty it was not edible! 
We had a bunch of side dishes and pie that year... the bird went to the trash 

Since moving to the mainland, I am able to buy fresh Turkeys and I always ask the meat person/butcher if the bird has been treated in any way.
I like Sprouts the best, super nice product.


----------



## puffin3 (Nov 16, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> A word from some one who has done this if I might...
> 
> Check the packaging on your bird!
> Do not I repeat DO NOT brine anything that has been "Enhanced with...water and salt..."
> ...


Sorry. I assumed wrongly that the turkey had not been 'enhanced'. I roast only heritage breeds which have been raised free range.
I know it's to possible for everyone to have free range turkeys. Do not brine any store bought turkey which has been 'enhanced'.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 16, 2015)

I am making a green bean casserole and a corn pudding. If I can assemble them ahead and refrigerate until the next day, that would be perfect. What do you think?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2015)

I say go for it.  I make a scalloped corn dish in the CP, then reheat the next day.  I've also preassembled green bean casserole.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 16, 2015)

I second the advice regarding roasting the bird breast side down for the first half of roasting time.
I dry my fresh bird in the fridge uncovered for at least two days.  Then a butter massage and heavily seasoned inside and out.  One more day seasoned in fridge and its ready for the rack "upside down"!

Use extreme caution when doing this as the turkey is heavy and not easy to turn over.
Two people is better and something you can pass through the bird to pick it up also helps.  I have used my knife steel for this before.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 16, 2015)

I always cook the birds breast side down.   Makes for a moister bird.
Of course I also think chickens need a bacon blanket.


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> I always cook the birds breast side down.   Makes for a moister bird.
> Of course I also think chickens need a bacon blanket.



Well on post #5 you now have the recipe! Go for it and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 16, 2015)

There are many (foolproof) methods for cookign a great turkey.  Puffin's idea is a great one.  But so again is the idea of cooking the bird entirely at 425' F until the meat thermometer reads 155 in the thickest part of the white meat.  All methods that are espoused, and that work, share a couple things in common.
1. Don't stuff the bird
2. Remove the bird from the heat when the internal temp reads between 155' and 160' F.
3. Allow the turkey to rest for at least 15 mintues before carving
4. Season simply, though placing seasonings under the breast skin will add flavor to the flesh, as will brining.
5. Once the bird is cooking, basting will nto produce a more flavorful, or succulent bird.  The skin of all animals was created to keep what's outside of the animal outside, and not allow penetration.  Put that baster away.  Basting simply cools the oven and makes for longer cooking times.
6. Remove the whole turkey breasts from either side of the breast bone, and slice against the grain, giving everyone a bit of that crispy skin.
7.  Save the oysters for yourself and someone special, like a grandaughter, or spouse.  It's the cooks treat to share and is the best meat on the bird.
8.  Whether you like the giblets, neck, and livers, or not, simmer them to make a flavorful broth that can be added to the tukey drippings to make a fabulous gravy.

Other than roasting to an internal temp of 155-160, and letting the bird rest before carving, choose the cooking method that looks best to you, and have a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner.  And don't forget to be thankful for what you have, be it family, friends, a place to live, or whatever.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 16, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I second the advice regarding roasting the bird breast side down for the first half of roasting time.
> I dry my fresh bird in the fridge uncovered for at least two days.  Then a butter massage and heavily seasoned inside and out.  One more day seasoned in fridge and its ready for the rack "upside down"!
> 
> Use extreme caution when doing this as the turkey is heavy and not easy to turn over.
> Two people is better and something you can pass through the bird to pick it up also helps.  I have used my knife steel for this before.



I have never cooked a bird breast-side down, on the grill, or in the oven.  My turkeys come out ridiculously juicy and tender.  Plus, I advise against this practice as accidentally dropping a hot bird into teh pan could result in scalded skin on the cook.  I know what a severe burn feels like, not from cooking, but from a different kind of accident.  The pain lasts for many months and is extreme.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2015)

Well said Chief!

Can we assume your wife is going to be sitting beside you at the holiday table? You have had a rough year. And now you and your wife are out of the woods. Something to definitely be thankful for.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 16, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> I am making a green bean casserole and a corn pudding. If I can assemble them ahead and refrigerate until the next day, that would be perfect. What do you think?



Absolutely, that will work. Fresh green beans can even be blanched ahead and finished the next day, as in this recipe: Sautéed Green Beans With Mushrooms and Caramelized Cipollini Onions | Serious Eats 

And my MIL made a corn pudding in the microwave once that was delicious. IMO, just about everything but the turkey itself can be done ahead


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 16, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I have never cooked a bird breast-side down, on the grill, or in the oven. My turkeys come out ridiculously juicy and tender. Plus, I advise against this practice as accidentally dropping a hot bird into teh pan could result in scalded skin on the cook. I know what a severe burn feels like, not from cooking, but from a different kind of accident. The pain lasts for many months and is extreme.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
And that would be why you turn it ON/OVER THE RACK!  If it drops, it falls on the rack, not into the juices in the pan.  It's not a big deal to flip it if you use common sense.  I can do it by myself but will admit it's A LOT easier if 2 people do it.  And I've never dropped it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2015)

JMHO, I don't believe roasting a turkey breast side down, on its own, results in a juicier turkey.  The juices run right past the breasts and into the pan.  They don't get absorbed by the breasts.

If your turkey came out dry, it was overcooked.


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Absolutely, that will work. Fresh green beans can even be blanched ahead and finished the next day, as in this recipe: Sautéed Green Beans With Mushrooms and Caramelized Cipollini Onions | Serious Eats
> 
> And my MIL made a corn pudding in the microwave once that was delicious. IMO, *just about everything but the turkey itself can be done ahead*



So true. And it is like having leftovers the next day. And we all know how good leftovers are. The food has a chance to sit and develop flavor. YUM!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 16, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> JMHO, I don't believe roasting a turkey breast side down, on its own, results in a juicier turkey. The juices run right past the breasts and into the pan. They don't get absorbed by the breasts.
> 
> *If your turkey came out dry, it was overcooked.*


 
+1.  I've tried both ways and didn't notice any difference.  Three ways, if you want to count trying roasting bags.  

Now I just take the bird from the fridge a couple of hours before roasting, pat it dry if it needs it, season with s and p, and sometimes I'll stuff an onion and herbs in the cavity.  Oven preheated to 425, and the bird gets tented with foil towards the end if it needs it.  The giblets (except the liver) are cooked as soon as they're thawed enough to remove from the cavity and used in bread dressing and gravy, along with the broth they were cooked in.  

So many ways to cook a delicious bird, this is just how I do it.  Simple and with the least fuss possible.  I save the fuss for the sides. 

Oh, and speaking of sides - I absolutely make most of them the day before.  The less preparation and clean up the day of the dinner, the better.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 16, 2015)

For the last few years, I've used my bread machine to make the dough for yeast rolls and then baked them in the oven. The dough can be made up to two days before and refrigerated after the first rise and shaping (I make the amount for nine rolls and put them in a round baking pan). 

Take them out of the fridge to warm up and rise again, then bake. They're so easy and delicious!


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> For the last few years, I've used my bread machine to make the dough for yeast rolls and then baked them in the oven. The dough can be made up to two days before and refrigerated after the first rise and shaping (I make the amount for nine rolls and put them in a round baking pan).
> 
> Take them out of the fridge to warm up and rise again, then bake. They're so easy and delicious!



I have been wanting a bread machine for years. As much as I enjoy the kneading of the dough by hand, severe arthritis has brought that to a halt. So maybe I should put it on my Christmas Wish List. I doubt I will get it, but I can wish.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 16, 2015)

I love my bread machine.
I got the $60 Oster.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 17, 2015)

The 1997 edition of _Joy of Cooking_ recommends turning a chicken on it's side, then flipping to the other side, and finally roasting breast side up. They recommend flipping side to side every 30 minutes for a turkey and finishing breast side up. 

"To be tender and juicy, the breast needs to be cooked to an internal temperature no greater than 165°F. The legs, meanwhile, must be cooked to 175° to 180°F, or else they will remain chewy and disturbingly pink. In roasting a turkey, then, the object is to encourage the legs to cook at a faster rate than the breast. Unfortunately, when you roast by the simple breast-up method, precisely the opposite happens. Exposed throughout roasting to the glaring heat of the oven roof and drained of juice by gravity's downward tug, the breast inevitably overcooks and dries out by the time the legs are done and the stuffing heated through."

My MIL and I roasted a turkey one year for Thanksgiving and only flipped it three times. It was wonderful. The breast was juicy enough for me (and I almost always find white meat too dry). It was, according to my BIL, "Not dry enough".


----------



## taxlady (Nov 17, 2015)

Addie said:


> I have been wanting a bread machine for years. As much as I enjoy the kneading of the dough by hand, severe arthritis has brought that to a halt. So maybe I should put it on my Christmas Wish List. I doubt I will get it, but I can wish.


Don't you have a KitchenAid mixer? Wouldn't that knead the bread for you?


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 17, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Wouldn't that knead the bread for you?


 
Yes it will and it does a very fine job.  You just have to make sure and not put too much in there.  A triple batch of pizza dough (makes 6-9 pizzas depending on size) tends to strip the plastic gear that hubby said was deliberately used as a failsafe so as not to damage the metal gears or the motor.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 17, 2015)

taxlady said:


> The 1997 edition of _Joy of Cooking_ recommends turning a chicken on it's side, then flipping to the other side, and finally roasting breast side up. They recommend flipping side to side every 30 minutes for a turkey and finishing breast side up.
> 
> "To be tender and juicy, the breast needs to be cooked to an internal temperature no greater than 165°F. The legs, meanwhile, must be cooked to 175° to 180°F, or else they will remain chewy and disturbingly pink. In roasting a turkey, then, the object is to encourage the legs to cook at a faster rate than the breast. Unfortunately, when you roast by the simple breast-up method, precisely the opposite happens. Exposed throughout roasting to the glaring heat of the oven roof and drained of juice by gravity's downward tug, the breast inevitably overcooks and dries out by the time the legs are done and the stuffing heated through."
> 
> My MIL and I roasted a turkey one year for Thanksgiving and only flipped it three times. It was wonderful. The breast was juicy enough for me (and I almost always find white meat too dry). It was, according to my BIL, "Not dry enough".



Sounds to me that with the technique you use, you should be cooing your bird on a rotisserie.  Simply turn on the motor every half hour to _flip_ the bird 180' until it's time to go breast-side up.

You could also roast your turkey beer-can style.  If you're not stuffing the cavity, spatchcock the turkey to place the wings and thighs closest to the oven top.

Even by your explanation, there are multiple ways to roast a turkey.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 17, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Don't you have a KitchenAid mixer? Wouldn't that knead the bread for you?



It would. The great thing about a bread machine is that it's hands-off once you put the ingredients in. It mixes, rests and kneads by itself, and regulates the temperature, too. 

I'm sure you can find one at a thrift store for next to nothing.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 17, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Sounds to me that with the technique you use, you should be cooing your bird on a rotisserie. Simply turn on the motor every half hour to _flip_ the bird 180' until it's time to go breast-side up.
> 
> You could also roast your turkey beer-can style. If you're not stuffing the cavity, spatchcock the turkey to place the wings and thighs closest to the oven top.
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately, not everybody has a rotisserie.  

Why would you want the *wings *closer to the heat?  Breast side down half of cooking time and even flipping only once keeps the wings pretty moist and not horribly overcooked.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2015)

Since the back of the oven is hotter than the front, consider putting your birds in the oven "feet first".


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 17, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> Unfortunately, not everybody has a rotisserie.
> 
> Why would you want the *wings *closer to the heat?  Breast side down half of cooking time and even flipping only once keeps the wings pretty moist and not horribly overcooked.



I don't have a rotisserie either.  I've never thout I was just offering that for people who want a rotating bird and who have one.  If someone has a rotisserie, they may not have thought of using it with a turkey.  Just saying.

I cover my wings in foil, shiny-side out, to allow them to roast more slowly.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 17, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I have never cooked a bird breast-side down, on the grill, or in the oven.  My turkeys come out ridiculously juicy and tender.  Plus, I advise against this practice as accidentally dropping a hot bird into teh pan could result in scalded skin on the cook.  I know what a severe burn feels like, not from cooking, but from a different kind of accident.  The pain lasts for many months and is extreme.



I have never dropped a turkey when turning it and it has to be moved to a platter anyway when done.
So regardless, you are picking that turkey up. No matter what side it resides on.
There is plenty danger in the kitchen, yet we all seem to get along fairly well.



medtran49 said:


> And that would be why you turn it ON/OVER THE RACK!  If it drops, it falls on the rack, not into the juices in the pan.  It's not a big deal to flip it if you use common sense.  I can do it by myself but will admit it's A LOT easier if 2 people do it.  And I've never dropped it.



It really is not that hard to turn and I just get my wife to help me.
I could do it by myself, but since shes there, she helps me.



Andy M. said:


> JMHO, I don't believe roasting a turkey breast side down, on its own, results in a juicier turkey.  The juices run right past the breasts and into the pan.  They don't get absorbed by the breasts.
> 
> If your turkey came out dry, it was overcooked.



I believe it and I also suggest it to anyone wanting to roast a turkey.
I have been making the holiday bird for years and it was not until I served breast side down turkey that all those people that have been eating here for years,  mentioned a difference and asked me what I did different.
Nothing changed except I roasted breast side down.
So, Its not imagined.  Actual living people commented with no suggestion or reason.
There is something to it.

I never had issues with dry turkey. I can say the method discussed improved on an already excellent turkey.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 17, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have never dropped a turkey when turning it and it has to be moved to a platter anyway when done.
> So regardless, you are picking that turkey up. No matter what side it resides on.
> There is plenty danger in the kitchen, yet we all seem to get along fairly well.
> 
> ...



I can counter that I've cooked turkeys for years, in the oven, and on the grill, breast side up only, and have had such juicy and tender results that I was asked to smoke a turkey on my Webber for a friend's son's wedding.  The friend stated that he had never eaten such a juicy turkey.  At our anual Thanksgiving Pot luck, at church, again I have become the go-to turkey cook as both the white and dark meat gush juice when you cut into them.  Also, when cooking on the grill, and checking the temperature gauge when the estimated time is near, I notice hot juices bubbling happily, just under the breast skin, with the breast up.  The skin holds in the juice until a hole is place in it, and then the juices start gushing out, if the turkey hasn't had time to rest properly.

Every cell in the bird is a little bubble of meat juices, and don't start releasing those juices until tightening proteins begin to squeeze them.  The proteins don't do that until a temperature of about 170' F.  

If it were simply a gravity thing, then juices would never gush from the top of the bird when it was pricked, or from the top of a cooking steak, or chicken, or pork roast.

However, if your way produces wonderful results for you, stick with it.  Just know that my way produces wonderful results for me, and I too have witnesses, many witnesses.  Just as there is not one way to cook a perfect hot dog, there is not just one way to produce a perfectly cooked turkey.  And besides that, what constitutes perfection to me may not be perfection to you, and vice-versa.

There is room for many different approaches to make the perfect turkey.  Some would even say to forget the turkey and roast prime rib, or ham, or goose.

My way isn't the only right way.  That's all I'm saying.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 17, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I don't have a rotisserie either.  I've never thout I was just offering that for people who want a rotating bird and who have one.  If someone has a rotisserie, they may not have thought of using it with a turkey.  Just saying.
> 
> I cover my wings in foil, shiny-side out, to allow them to roast more slowly.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I don't think most home rotisseries would handle a turkey unless it was a small one.

Oh and I have learned one thing here.  Everyone has their own way of cooking a turkey.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2015)

I have an 8 legged Turkey!  Only a couple of breast meat lovers, so I was able to pick up 6 extra drumsticks, wish I could have gotten some thighs as well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 17, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have an 8 legged Turkey!  Only a couple of breast meat lovers, so I was able to pick up 6 extra drumsticks, wish I could have gotten some thighs as well.



Oh, we're going to need a picture of that! I have an idea!  Get a big round platter and put the breast in the center, then surround it with the drumsticks with the bony end facing out so people can easily grab a leg. Then fill the spaces in between with the stuffing


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Oh, we're going to need a picture of that! I have an idea!  Get a big round platter and put the breast in the center, then surround it with the drumsticks with the bony end facing out so people can easily grab a leg  Then fill the spaces in between with the stuffing



I was going to set it up just like that.    I have to do some rearranging of furniture, but I will try to get pictures of the whole spread.  We are having ham, too! (because I did not want to get swamped with just turkey leftovers)


----------



## taxlady (Nov 17, 2015)

I like to eat the meat on the back of the bird. I find meat near the bone is the tastiest. When I roast a bird breast up for the whole roasting time, I find the back gets soggy. It turns out just right when I turn the bird on its sides and then breast up. So, I think it does have something to do with gravity.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 17, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> JMHO, I don't believe roasting a turkey breast side down, on its own, results in a juicier turkey.  The juices run right past the breasts and into the pan.  They don't get absorbed by the breasts.
> 
> If your turkey came out dry, it was overcooked.



I like to spread a rosemary and thyme herb butter under the skin on the breast to both flavor and help retain moistness.  

One thing that I can absolutely agree with others on is no stuffing in the bird.  That lengthens the required cooking time significantly and leads directly to overcooking.  With some of the good recipes available for stuffing (or dressing if you prefer), you can get all the flavor necessary without resorting to putting it in the bird.  I do a wild mushroom dressing that gets raves whenever I bring it to a holiday gathering.

Addressing turning a turkey (or any other large roast) during cooking - I have a pair of silicone gloves that I use for that.  I don't try to balance it on forks or other utensils like I used to.  Just pick it up turn it over and set it back down.  Then I keep the gloves on and just wash my hands in the dishwater that I always have ready while I'm cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 17, 2015)

Well, I've been making real stuffing - meaning stuffed in the bird - as long as I've been making Thanksgiving turkey and we're happy with the results, so that's what I like to do. 

It looks like I'll be trying something new this year, though. We will probably not be back from Michigan (visiting the in-laws since my MIL is ill) until next Tuesday or Wednesday and there won't be time to thaw a whole turkey after we get back, so I will probably end up roasting parts on top of a pan of stuffing. Or maybe spatchcocking.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 19, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> My way isn't the only right way.  That's all I'm saying.



Nor is mine or the others.  I suggest this method because it works and I like the results.
I have only roasted three turkeys breast side down in my entire life. And I never had a single issue with dryness all those previous years.
My point was and still is, "it made a difference". 



taxlady said:


> I like to eat the meat on the back of the bird. I find meat near the bone is the tastiest. When I roast a bird breast up for the whole roasting time, I find the back gets soggy. It turns out just right when I turn the bird on its sides and then breast up. So, I think it does have something to do with gravity.



My wife used to throw away chicken wings!  The horror when I first met her.
When she makes fried chicken I always cut up a whole bird for her.  I cut the back and ribs part away from the breast then cut that section in half.  I have her fry those two pieces along with the other pieces.  The two back pieces by far are my favorite.  Very crispy with skin and just a little meat.  I love them.



RPCookin said:


> Addressing turning a turkey (or any other large roast) during cooking - I have a pair of silicone gloves that I use for that.  I don't try to balance it on forks or other utensils like I used to.  Just pick it up turn it over and set it back down.  Then I keep the gloves on and just wash my hands in the dishwater that I always have ready while I'm cooking.



Thanks RP for the tip. I have ruined several pot holders when I could just get some gloves.  Thanks again.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Nor is mine or the others.  I suggest this method because it works and I like the results.
> I have only roasted three turkeys breast side down in my entire life. And I never had a single issue with dryness all those previous years.
> My point was and still is, "it made a difference". ...



Point taken.  Keep doing what you're doing if it works great for you.  Where my stove sits in my kitchen, I would have to completely remove the pan with the bird to my work island, then place everything back into the oven.  Tight spaces make this a little more challenging, but not impossible.

My favorite turkey cooking method is to smoke it on the Webber.  DW will not accept any other technique except for an oven-roasted turkey.  And it has to be very juicy for her to like it.

I hope you have a perfect Thanksgiving.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 20, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Point taken.  Keep doing what you're doing if it works great for you.  Where my stove sits in my kitchen, I would have to completely remove the pan with the bird to my work island, then place everything back into the oven.  Tight spaces make this a little more challenging, but not impossible.
> 
> My favorite turkey cooking method is to smoke it on the Webber.  DW will not accept any other technique except for an oven-roasted turkey.  And it has to be very juicy for her to like it.
> 
> ...



Yes Chief, the method could and would be challenging for some folks.
I wish you a Happy Thanksgiving as well.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2015)

One more turkey tip:
Roast your bird the day before it is to be served.  Remove it from the oven and let it sit for twenty minutes of so.  Remove the whole breast halves, the legs and thigh, and wings from the carcass.  REmove the back meat as well.  Slice the breasts against the grain so that each slice gets a bit of skin.  Slice the dark meat from the thighs.  Arrange all of the meat into an oven-proof, lidded pan along with off the juices.  Place the stuffing into a covered casserole dish.  Refrigerate everything overnight, with the turkey meat sitting in its own drippings.  Season the drippings if needed with salt and a bit of sage.  That juice will absorb back into the meat, even if it was accidentally over-cooked.  When all is reheated to 140' F. in the oven, the meat will be very, very juicy, and full flavored from sitting it the broth overnight.  Arrange it all attractively on a serving platter and make gravy from the drippings.

This method gives you a little wiggle room if the turkey is just a bit under, or overcooked.  Your turkey will be perfect.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the Nort


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2015)

Chief, one of my mom's friends always roasted his bird the day before too.  Then he reheated it the next day.  Mom always raved about it.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> One more turkey tip:
> Roast your bird the day before it is to be served.  Remove it from the oven and let it sit for twenty minutes of so.  Remove the whole breast halves, the legs and thigh, and wings from the carcass.  REmove the back meat as well.  Slice the breasts against the grain so that each slice gets a bit of skin.  Slice the dark meat from the thighs.  Arrange all of the meat into an oven-proof, lidded pan along with off the juices.  Place the stuffing into a covered casserole dish.  Refrigerate everything overnight, with the turkey meat sitting in its own drippings.  Season the drippings if needed with salt and a bit of sage.  That juice will absorb back into the meat, even if it was accidentally over-cooked.  When all is reheated to 140' F. in the oven, the meat will be very, very juicy, and full flavored from sitting it the broth overnight.  Arrange it all attractively on a serving platter and make gravy from the drippings.
> 
> This method gives you a little wiggle room if the turkey is just a bit under, or overcooked.  Your turkey will be perfect.
> ...


What a good idea! It probably takes less space in the fridge that way and you don't have to try to remove the breast meat while the turkey is hot. I also prefer cutting off all the breast meat and cutting it across the grain. I do it with chicken too.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 20, 2015)

When I was a child, my Dad (a butcher by trade) would cut up a whole turkey for us and Mom would start roasting the dark meat for a time before adding the white, ending up with both dark and white meat done to perfection at the same time. I haven't done that myself, but logic would say it's the perfect solution.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 21, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> One more turkey tip:
> Roast your bird the day before it is to be served.  Remove it from the oven and let it sit for twenty minutes of so.  Remove the whole breast halves, the legs and thigh, and wings from the carcass.  REmove the back meat as well.  Slice the breasts against the grain so that each slice gets a bit of skin.  Slice the dark meat from the thighs.  Arrange all of the meat into an oven-proof, lidded pan along with off the juices.  Place the stuffing into a covered casserole dish.  Refrigerate everything overnight, with the turkey meat sitting in its own drippings.  Season the drippings if needed with salt and a bit of sage.  That juice will absorb back into the meat, even if it was accidentally over-cooked.  When all is reheated to 140' F. in the oven, the meat will be very, very juicy, and full flavored from sitting it the broth overnight.  Arrange it all attractively on a serving platter and make gravy from the drippings.
> 
> This method gives you a little wiggle room if the turkey is just a bit under, or overcooked.  Your turkey will be perfect.
> ...



My wife asked me last night if we could roast the turkey the day before as we are trying to make things as easy as possible.
I told her I did not think it was a good idea.
You may just have given me enough confidence to try it.
Thanks Chief!

Oh.... I use the turkey drippings and stock for gravy.  I will not have any drippings if i pour it over the meat.  What do you do?
I use a separator and use the turkey grease for the rou.  So, I'm afraid my gravy could suffer should i try this?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> My wife asked me last night if we could roast the turkey the day before as we are trying to make things as easy as possible.
> I told her I did not think it was a good idea.
> You may just have given me enough confidence to try it.
> Thanks Chief!
> ...



Michael Ruhlman describes the same technique, as well as an interesting method for braising the dark meat so all parts finish without overcooking: http://blog.ruhlman.com/2015/11/ruhlman-classic-roast-braise-turkey-2/

Make your stock in advance with turkey parts, and save the fat and drippings from that for the gravy. There's a link on the page for that.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 21, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Michael Ruhlman describes the same technique, as well as an interesting method for braising the dark meat so all parts finish without overcooking: Ruhlman Classic Roast-Braise Turkey | Michael Ruhlman
> 
> *Make your stock in advance with turkey parts, and save the fat and drippings from that for the gravy. There's a link on the page for that*.


 
#1.  Thanks for the link, GG - does that turkey every look good. 

RB, I make 'make ahead gravy' every year by spending a few extra bucks and using turkey parts.  It's well worth it when Thanksgiving is over and everyone still wants gravy for hot turkey sandwiches, the leftover mashed potatoes, etc., and the gravy has been long gone. 

It's time consuming, but it's not like you have to slave over a hot stove - most of the time the turkey parts and veggies are roasting, or the stock is simmering.  You could also cut corners and use canned broth for part of the stock.  Here's another couple of recipes - something to think about while you still have time.  

Chef John's method sounds really good, but I would probably use at least 3 wings rather than 2, and not add quite so much water. 

Chef John's Make-Ahead Turkey Gravy Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Make Ahead Turkey Gravy Recipe - Food.com


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 21, 2015)

Cook's Country/ATK had a show on today about roasting turkeys.  Interestingly enough, they advocated breast down cooking for part of the roasting time so that the dark meat got done but the breast didn't overcook.  Didn't get to watch the whole show because I had to be somewhere but did see the rack they were using to suspend the turkey and make it easy to flip.  https://www.cookscountry.com/products/4601-ultimate-turkey-rack


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 22, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> My wife asked me last night if we could roast the turkey the day before as we are trying to make things as easy as possible.
> I told her I did not think it was a good idea.
> You may just have given me enough confidence to try it.
> Thanks Chief!
> ...



After reheating, simply remove the carved turkey to the platter and pour off the pan juices to make your gravy.  If you want, you can remove hardened fat before reheating to make separation easier.  It will work beautifully for you.  Give it a try.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 22, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> After reheating, simply remove the carved turkey to the platter and pour off the pan juices to make your gravy.  If you want, you can remove hardened fat before reheating to make separation easier.  It will work beautifully for you.  Give it a try.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks Chief.  I'm certain we can get a good gravy as my turkey stock will be highly fortified.


----------

